# Mi Fold Booster Seat?



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.mifold.com/?gclid=CjwKEA...UixVck4F6rJFZEEGpam0a6AuCi0_foaSN5BoCzAXw_wcB

Anyone have any experience with a Mifold booster seat?

It come up elsewhere and I was hoping for some intel from someone with experience.

The taxi i'm currently in is horrible about storage space


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd be weary of carrying a personal booster for pax use. Say the child gets injured while using your supplied booster. Mom and dad could claim that yours was faulty somehow and you'd be in even deeper water.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> I'd be weary of carrying a personal booster for pax use. Say the child gets injured while using your supplied booster. Mom and dad could claim that yours was faulty somehow and you'd be in even deeper water.


The cab companies policy on them is that as long as they are..

1. A federally approved Model
2. Not expired
3. Not visibly damaged
4. Not been in an accident (the company safety/insurance adjuster will sign them with a sharpie to enforce this)

They will assume ANY liability issues from us using them. This is Disney world we are talking about, this is not by any means a rare issue, a lot of drivers (Most everyone in a van or WAV has a booster seat and a great many of the drivers in sedans as well (1/10 or so)

Florida law (and local interpretations) specifically DOES NOT, have an exemption for Taxi drivers, it makes it the parents responsibility to have one, and the drivers responsibility to refuse service otherwise.

DISNEY WORLD, Universal studios...

Parties with children are a no-duh to be honest.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for the taxi side input on the matter


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm curious if the 1kk liability insurance provided by James River would also cover in such cases?

My only experience is that I had a mom pull one out when I was about to refuse her ride with a child that needed a booster seat. Thing is super compact and it only took her 60 seconds to ensure her daughter was fully secured in it.

Seems like a no brainer purchase for parents with small children that intend to ride in taxis or ubers.


----------

